# My cat Lydia



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

This is my cat Lydia, i adopted her about 7 weeks ago. She was found by the shelter i adopted her from in a tire under a bridge with her 4 kittens. I'm not sure if she's a true calico or not. She's approximately 2 years of age. Originally my intention was to have a single cat but now i'm considering getting Lydia a companion, ill post pictures of the new cat when/if i do.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What a cute little fluffball you have! Warm welcome to both of you!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Lydia is a beauty  Welcome you two to the forums!
Don't know if her coat is calico or tricolor, leave that to the experts :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

What a beautiful cat! She has a very unique eye shape, and those black stripes coming out from the sides look so adorable!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I love the picture of Lydia's sweet tummy. It's irresistable.!


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Such a cutie.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!  
Lydia is beautiful, I love her colors.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Welcome*

A great big welcome to you and Lydia! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to both you and Lydia, she is very pretty :lol:


----------

